# Poor Onyx



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

The last couple of days, Onyx's back legs have been giving out, mostly his left leg. Took him in today for xrays....hip dysplasia. I'm just sick, he is so young, 8 mos. Will start researching because I know nothing about it.


----------



## DaneMama (Jun 27, 2008)

Oh no. I'm so sorry. Have you notified the breeder you got him from?


----------



## Lisa_j (Apr 7, 2011)

I am sorry to read about onyx, poor guy.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

I planned on doing that tonight, just haven't done it yet.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear this. Poor Onyx and poor you. Just for some info, if it comes down to it - Lola, the pug puppy just had to have a hip replacement (7 mo) because she has Legg Perthes disease.
First quote was $4000 (local vet). Second price (in a obviously lower cost area), $1500, everything included. Whatever you decide to do re treatment, make sure you shop around.


----------



## SpooOwner (Oct 1, 2010)

Ugh. That sucks. I'm so sorry to hear this, and I wish Onyx well. Let us know, too, what the breeder says.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Thanks Everybody! Vet said if he gets to where he will need the replacement, cost is $8000. How is Lola now?


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

When my dane Tank was less than a year old, I found out that he had severe hip dysplasia. I didn't think that he would even make it to his 2nd birthday. 
But, last weekend he celebrate his 5th! I know that it's hard to go through this, because we love our pets and don't want to see them suffer. I made a few 
changes around the house to make things easier for him, and have reduced his running and jumping and playing. Plus the vet put Tank on meds.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Onyxmom2 said:


> Thanks Everybody! Vet said if he gets to where he will need the replacement, cost is $8000. How is Lola now?


She's doing pretty good thanks. Had her surgery a couple of weeks ago. Gets her stitches out tomorrow and she can get her cone taken off too! Then we'll see how she goes, her leg is really atrophied, but she is using it when she walks slowly, but carries it otherwise. But, once her stitches are out, we'll get her in the pool and see what rehab exercises we can do to build up those muscles again.
Gosh, 8K. Thats a lot of money, hopefully you'll have the time to be able to save up a bit.
I just about died when my friend said the first price was 4K. The new vet seems very good so I really don't understand the reasons behind the difference in prices. 
Good luck, I hope everything turns out good in the end.


----------



## Onyxmom2 (Jan 10, 2011)

Wow, I feel bad for her and you!! I'll be real interested in hearing her progress! She certainly is in good hands ;-)


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

i am so sorry to hear about onyx......please let us know what you end up doing....8000....seems awfully high..


----------



## luvMyBRT (Mar 8, 2010)

Poor Onyx. I am so sorry to hear of this. Keep us posted on his progress.....


----------



## Herzo (Feb 5, 2011)

I'm sorry also it's so sad such a young dog. My brother and sister inlaw just had this happen to there mixed breed dog who I think is about 3. They had the hip replaced I think and don't know how much it cost. They are in South Carolina. I think he is doing well, I should e-mail and see. Bad me. There is a post some where here that I think talks about steam cell (sp) or something new on this. Wish I could remember it, maybe someone will speak up.

edit: I found the post and have posted on it so it will come back to the front. Doesn't hurt to check it out.


----------

